# NZ Kayak Fishing Series Invitation Team.



## orty (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi to all you Aussie Yakka's,

My Name Is Justin Orton aka Orty and I'm the Owner/Organiser of the NZ Kayak Fishing Series.The finals of the series is the 23rd and 24th of June 2012 Whangarei Northland NZ which is one of the best fishing regions. I would like to invite 4 man teams from over the Tasman to come over and compete in this competition.I can supply kayaks and Accomadation.For more info please contact me on; [email protected], www.ortonevents.co.nz, 021 930 299, 027 545 2003 cheers orty (


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im pretty keen to look in to this a bit further, thanks for the offer. I was planning on a NZ holiday with the family at some stage next year and cant think of a better way to meet locals and have a look around. I would like to pencil in my interest, thanks Orty!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Playing in another pond is always fun. I reckon I'm a starter if we can get an Aussie team together.

cheers
Al


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Really great to see this. It's a no for me as I have my hand up for Mozambique. But all the best, I'm sure you'll get solid responses here.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

dru said:


> Really great to see this. It's a no for me as I have my hand up for Mozambique. But all the best, I'm sure you'll get solid responses here.


Is the Mozambique thing on again? Shaun kind of dissapeared into the wilds for ages!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

AJD said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> > Really great to see this. It's a no for me as I have my hand up for Mozambique. But all the best, I'm sure you'll get solid responses here.
> ...


Des is on it, fingers crossed. Last post not that long ago viewtopic.php?f=3&t=48783


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Are the snapper biting around there then?


----------



## orty (Nov 30, 2011)

spooled1 said:


> Are the snapper biting around there then?


Mate snapper are going off between 2m and 15m of water. Last Years winner off the Bridge to Cape Northland caught a 8.6 kg in 2m of water at Helena Bay..
It would be great to get a aussie team over here.
Hobies are allowed in these Comps as a seperate catergory, but still trying to do a deal with Hobbie NZ as the are pretty small over here.......

Tight Lines
Orty


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

orty said:


> I would like to invite 4 man teams from over the Tasman to come over and compete in this competition. (


When you say "4 man teams" do you mean multiple teams of 4 or a single team of 4?


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd be quite interested in this in a Hobie category! NZ in winter though... might have to invest in some serious thermals... or a dry suit 

Paul


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> why are hobbits a separate category?
> 
> fricken orc's......


Cause your special

Too friggin cold for me. 8)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

patwah said:


> I crochet, Origami, scrapbook and practice a degree of felching on the yak.
> 
> Would these classify as hobbies?


Three do, not sure what the last comes under? #boomtish


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It usually comes under an anus.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> As I wrote felting, dark storms appeared.
> 
> I got owned


Inside your head or outside the window ?


----------



## orty (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Haha, my fingers were to fast Hobbie, Hobies.  

Ive changed the teams to 2 man teams as it easy to accomadate and supplied Kayaks which have been sponsored.
I have 6 ocean kayaks 4.3 ultra( fully rigged )
3 x mission kayaks 390 or 420( semi rigged )
6 x Viking Kayaks 400 or 440 profish ( semi rigged )
Stealth kayaks TBC

So I have fifteen kayaks avaliable at this stage.First In First served.

Cheers Orty


----------



## orty (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Aussie yakkers I would like to say Ive had some very keen interest in this event and thanks to thoses who are jumping the ditch ...

Cheers orty


----------

